# Do you travel alone or with friends/family?



## ginnylbs (Aug 24, 2008)

I am curious - we are now in our 60s and have adult children and grandchildren.   Most of our units are two bedrooms as we have almost always traveled with our family or friends.   We usually go with another couple if not our children.
Questiuon to answer - for older couples - have you moved into traveling ONLY by yourselfs?   or.....do you usually go with family or friends?


----------



## silvib (Aug 24, 2008)

We always travel alone, although have spent maybe a couple of days visiting if friends are staying in a timeshare in our general area.  Thing is, we don't have children, but have never travelled with friends - the more of you there are, the more you need to compromise and there's always someone who has to give in to the majority and basically not doing exactly as they choose.
Having time away from routine is all about doing what you want and even with two of you, sometimes one is accompanying the other because they feel they should.
We've worked together all of our long married life too, so maybe we're not a typical example.


----------



## sun&fun (Aug 24, 2008)

Ginnylbs:   We are of similar age and circumstances and we do both.  At least 2 trips/yr. with another couple, and one with just the two of us.  Planning a bareboat sailing charter out of St. Martin in January with 2 other couples.
To our TS in Aruba in May with the same couple who've joined us every year for the last 8 years!  DH and I will plan a getaway for just us in the fall.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2008)

*Just Us 2 Old Folks, Usually (But Not Always).*




ginnylbs said:


> Questiuon to answer - for older couples - have you moved into traveling ONLY by yourselfs?   or.....do you usually go with family or friends?


Our greatest timeshare experience so far was when we checked into our outstanding Orlando FL 3BR lock-off timeshare with the 2 of us, our son & daughter-in-law & grandson, & the little boy's other set of grandparents.  Lots of room for everybody & we had a great time. 

Another great 1 was when we checked into a luxury 3BR suite at HGVC Sea World with the 2 of us plus an old friend The Chief Of Staff has known since college days & the friend's pre-teen daughter. 

At our October 2006 "surprise" vacation at our other outstanding Orlando FL timeshare, we went with another couple we've known since before any of us had kids.  

And last January, The Chief Of Staff's sister & her husband & their granddaughter spent 1 night with us at Wyndham Cypress Palms -- our last night there & the night before The  Chief Of Staff's sister checked in at Disney's Wilderness  RV campground. 

On all our other timeshare vacations, it's just been The Chief Of Staff & me. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2008)

I travel SINGLE alot of the time.  When I bring family or friends along, they expect me to "show them the ropes (run the vacation)".   Many believe that since I have been to a resort or area before (even if I never have), that I will only take them to the "best" dining stop, the "best" nightlife, the "best" breakfast, the "best" tour.  Nothing should be unknown to me.

My favorite is when I ask a question, and their answer is:
    "Well, you decide as you know the area and what is best".  I would almost prefer the teenagers response of "WHATEVER".

My best counter, was on a 14 day trip several years ago - I planned 3 cities, travel between and hotels asking ONLY that my travel companion to DO/PLAN of just the one other city (3 nights).  I even did (pretrip) checkups on his research and praised his efforts.  We arrived at 5AM in "his city" and I ask "where to?".  His comment was "I have never been here, don't have any idea.  You tell me".  My response was, "This was your city.  You wanted to visit here. I will solve this by going to the ticket counter and taking the NEXT train to XXYYZZ.  No problem".    The look on his face was priceless. And I never said a word about the dump he rented from a man who 20 seconds after I said that, offered to rent us a room in his apartment (yes, at 5AM ... he was trolling for renters ... he would make a fortune in timeshare sales. )


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2008)

We do both. We invite the kids/grandurchins if we will be in driving distance from them. We will be in Portugal in October at a 2br TS and have invited the other world traveler offspring and family. They say they might show up for a day or two. Otoh they don't invite us on their vacations. Sheesh!

I'm reluctant to invite another couple, because we like our space, and I can't say I'd be able to stick to the TUG 'prime directive'.

Our TSs happen to be 2br units and if one goes unused, so be it. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## ginnylbs (Aug 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the replies - alone/friends/family vacations*

Thanks for responding to my questions.  I agree with all of your various thoughts on this and was happy to see that some of you were not adverse to letting the other bedroom sit idle or just exchange to a smaller one bedroom.  We have only done a cruise or quick weekends by ourselves in the past.
This gives me some ideas on handling future Family or Friend vacations.....because as stated....they usually want you to do all of the planning.


----------



## Elli (Aug 24, 2008)

silvib said:


> We always travel alone, although have spent maybe a couple of days visiting if friends are staying in a timeshare in our general area.  Thing is, we don't have children, but have never travelled with friends - the more of you there are, the more you need to compromise and there's always someone who has to give in to the majority and basically not doing exactly as they choose.
> Having time away from routine is all about doing what you want and even with two of you, sometimes one is accompanying the other because they feel they should.
> We've worked together all of our long married life too, so maybe we're not a typical example.


We usually travel alone as well (don't have children either), and really enjoy each other's company.  Sometimes my sister will join us for a few days.  If possible, I like to get a 2 bdr., as the extra bathroom comes in handy, plus more closet space.


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 24, 2008)

OK---I can't resist this---

Quote-- Do you travel alone or with friends/family? 

The obvious answer --- "YES".

Tony


----------



## ginnylbs (Aug 24, 2008)

*Cute Answer from Tony*

:hysterical: ]OK---I can't resist this---Quote-- Do you travel alone or with friends/family? 
The obvious answer --- "YES".


Tony - you are too funny!!!!   When I look at my question...........it looks like I worded it a little weird .......because I am not alone if I travel with my spouse.    My point was to see if more folks traveled only as a couple or if they preferred and had more fun with their additional family members or another couple whom they are friends with..........


----------



## icydog (Aug 24, 2008)

We used to take my older sister with us on all of our vacations. She started to get really cheap on the last two vacations and very demanding as well-- So she's off our list now. 

We used to travel with a couple who would wake up in the morning and expect me to have an itinerary laid out for them. They also wouldn't chip in for the food we all ate-- so they are off our list. 

We made friends with a neighbor and they have traveled with us on several vacations. We have learned we need two cars because we don't have the same interests. But other than that, we do fine together. Of course their share is only a tiny fraction of my costs, although they don't realize that, so taking them allows them first class vacations at a minimal cost. 

Our other neighbors have been away with us three times. The last time will be this January when we take them to our new Marriott in St Thomas. They won't chip in on the fees so now--- they are off the list. 

Our kids use our timeshares but they want to be left alone. We have learned not to push it, and to enjoy our gift of vacations vicariously in their stories of glorious weeks together with their families --so we are off their lists.

We take our grandkids with us whenever we can. They are almost always a joy. 

This year my hubby and I have three weeks planned all to ourselves- and we are looking forward to it. I feel guilty if we are in a two bdrm and there is nobody in the second bedroom, but I am learning that our comfort is more important than the empty room. 

Another thing I've learned is -- You don't want to be off my list!!!


----------



## aptiva (Aug 24, 2008)

*We travel alone*

Call it selfish.
But we eat,- go see,- do whatever- or don't do whatever- whenever we want
Ya  we have kids, grandkids, friends & family.
BUT  It's Our Vacation time.
Also have found many more people will strike up conversation with just 2,
than when you are with another couple or group.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 24, 2008)

i travel alone to places i have been to before and feel comfortable and that's is wothout DH.

i bring a lot of girlfriends on trips with me. DH doesn't get as much vaca as i do.

i we always bring friends and family to the atlantis with us.


----------



## mrsstats (Aug 24, 2008)

We either travel with my brother & SIL or just the 2 of us.  We have never asked anyone else to come along.  I have suggested serveral times that my DH invite his parents but he has not.  We have been traveling with my brother & SIL for at least 15 years.  1st with them and their kids (we have none)  Now just with them.  We have worked out the best way to do it for us.  We each have our own car so we can do our own thing or go together.  If we dont go with them, we still get a 2 bedroom for the size of the unit and 2 bathrooms.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 24, 2008)

This was hilarious ... and so very true.  Thanks for my day's best smile.

Brian



icydog said:


> We used to take my older sister with us on all of our vacations. She started to get really cheap on the last two vacations and very demanding as well-- So she's off our list now.
> 
> We used to travel with a couple who would wake up in the morning and expect me to have an itinerary laid out for them. They also wouldn't chip in for the food we all ate-- so they are off our list.
> 
> ...


----------



## summervaca (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not "older folks" yet.  At least I don't think so... But I have learned that I mostly just like to go away with my own family of 5 OR with just a girlfriend or two.  Going with other families always sounds more fun than it actually is...(Did I just say that?)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree most "guests" whether family or friend or neighbor have no clue how much of financial commitment a timeshare owner has made for this vacation style.  They think purchasing a dinner or two is okay.  I tell people straight up before plane tickets are brought - what my maintenance fees are for the week or reservation that they are thinking about joining me.  Tonight I told my sister that New Orleans for Mardi Grais was running $1850 for the units.

We discussed the Thanksgiving week in Florida and the Columbus Day holiday week at three different resorts of Star Island, Ocean Walk, and Bonnet Creek -  wondering if she really had to repack every day. I told her she could camp at Star Island - I would just suffer alone at BiketoberFest in Daytona Beach and watch the fireworks at Disney by myself, since she didn't want to vagabond.  Wow, repacking doesn't sound as horrible now ...  

But, if she revisits those 2 vacations, I will inform her straight up what the MF $$$ are.  I usually split the costs with a simple divide.

So, to "borrrow" from ICYDOG's post, "you don't want to be off my list!!!"


----------



## pammex (Aug 24, 2008)

Well not in the old folks era quite yet....but we usually travel alone....for the majority, hubby & I and most of our units are also 2 bedrooms and up...

we have no grandchildren yet, have two sons one in twenties and other almost 18, so they are into their own things I guess.  We invite them and girlfriends or friends to go with us but usually they choose not to....guess we are boring...

We do invite my parents many times and that works out fine although our budgets differ, ours being more flexible, so we foot a lot of the costs but we do not mind it for them.  I also travel sometimes alone with my mom, which is okay but she is an avid shopper and I am a beach bum, so can get tiring on me, the driver and all, and again, different budgets.  We have a great time together though, just I have to alter my style many times or even resort due to difference in budget and such.  We do it about once a year though.  

Friends...have invited and invited but lo and behold no one comes through as yet.....they of course would have to pay their own food and such but we provide the timeshare unit, but they all say yes and then either back out at end or somewhere along the line change mind....we used to wait for them to answer us before booking, but no more too many times, yes, yes we want to go but not sure when and on and on, so better we just book and if they want to go okay, if not their loss....now mind you most of our travels are in Mexico so they have to fly here, but we usually drive to the resorts and they have our home to stay with us until we go....oh well....actually I guess it is best as hubby and I do many repeat visits to places and so we have done all the tours and such and we just look for non-touristy things and hang around and we have come to love the extra space LOL....

We kind of like the extra bedroom, one night in one bedroom, next night in the other, change of pace......LOL!


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 25, 2008)

Ive taken up to 19 people in 2 timeshares, his parents 2 different times to Hawaii, my kids to different places, my grandkids to Longboat Key. At least half the time its just the 2 of us.  

It has its pluses and minuses depending on who is going. Most of the time it works out good.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2008)

I've only been doing this timeshare thing for a few years now, but we've done both - traveled just as a couple, and with others.  The best trip was when meeting my brother and his wife at a timeshare, where they had their own room.  We could go and do things together or separately, and at the end of the day, we each had "private time" in our own places.  (It must have worked, since they're coming back to meet us next weekend in Napa Valley.)

On the one occasion (so far) where we took another person along with us, it was a disaster.  Despite claiming she was this super-experienced traveler, she was so completely unprepared, it was a terrible trip.  (Is it possible for someone to actually ruin another's trip to Hawaii?)  She's one we won't invite again.

We try and book 2br or 3br units when exchanging, so we do have the option of traveling with others, if we/they wish.  And if the rooms sit unused, well, so it goes.

Dave


----------



## Jbart74 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Take your pick*

My Mom was the timeshare queen and bought up a few weeks over the past 15 years.  I'm 33 and my partner is 32.  We travel with Mom most of the time although she has recently started leaving the travel arrangements up to me.  She doesn't have the time/energy to wade through all of 'this' so I do it and and always keep in mind that there will be three or four of us and I need to book exchanges or home resorts that will keep everyone happy.  Luckily for us, we like my mom and enjoy spending time with her on vacation as she lives 500 miles away.  It is our quality time once or twice a year and we usually get a vacation visit as well, whether us to her home or her to ours.  It has worked out great for the past five years and I hope it keeps doing so.  I pay most of the RCI fees and try to beat her to MFs when I can as she has put my name on all of the deeds.  Ultimately, she bought her weeks from developers and they are her vacations, but she insists that we join her, and even book our own desires occasionally, and everyone has a great time!

I Love my Mom!

JB


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of the time by ourselves. Once a year with each of the kids and grand kids. A few times just me when the wife had little or no desire to see what I want to see. 

That said, a couple of weeks ago, we and my wife's sister and her husband celebrated our common 44th anniversary in London and Venice. Married in a joint ceremony back in the day.

Cheers


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 25, 2008)

The aging of America is why I like the new Marriott Grande Lakes Orlando 2 bdrm suite that can be locked off into two separate 1 bdrm suites each with a kitchen.  I think Marriott has looked ahead in an attempt to appeal to 'empty nesters' with this new design, and hope it continues with their new resorts.

Brian

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg227/pwrshift/2bdtier2lock-off.jpg?t=1219669842


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 25, 2008)

When we decided to get into timeshares just a few years ago, one thing that made the whole idea work for us was being able to bring a parent along. Both my dad and my MIL are now on their own. So far my dad has been with us on every trip and my MIL on 2 trips.

My dad invariably turns into a major crank at some point on the trip. And I/we invariably put up with it for a few days before I have to tell him, nicely, to cut it out. But so far it's been worth it. My dad is elderly and well, time is running out so timesharing is a great way for us to spend some quality time together in great locatons, doing really fun stuff. The cranky episodes my DH and I can/do laugh over later on.

We do plan on trying the "taking a friend along for the child" idea later on, when DD gets to that stage, so I don't think our 2 bedroom exchanges/own units will have an empty bedroom for quite a few years yet!


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually just my husband and myself.  Sometimes my 18 year old daughter comes to Massanutten with us, sometimes bringing a friend or cousin.  We have taken my mother and MIL to the Poconos to see my brother, and also the "In the Beginning" show in Lancaster area. That was a joy since it was the only way the mothers would ever have gotten there and they loved it!!  We just took 3 of my husband's grandchildren to Massanutten a couple weeks ago - and that was fun, even though we NEEDED a vacation when we got back from that vacation. 

 My older daughter and her family, and my sister and her family are all supposed to go with us sometime next year.

  The mothers will probably be going to Massanutten in the spring with us.
My 18 year old wants to go to Mexico with us next year.  

Our new 4 bedroom at Massanutten will certainly be used every year with others.  Even when it is just the 2 of us I really prefer the 2 bedroom since I am up a few hours before my husband.  I use the 2nd bedroom closet and dresser for my clothes and the 2nd bathroom so I don't have to turn on the light and wake him up.  That also means I have the beds in the 2nd room to clutter up with my books, laptop, magazines....  so I keep the living room free of all my clutter.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 25, 2008)

*Family and Friends*

Tried the family and friends thing a couple of times, it's ok but I prefer just my wife and I and then we don't have to worry about other people having a good time, just us, and we do that very well. Next trip Hawaii in November 
2 weeks of aloha


----------



## JudyH (Aug 25, 2008)

Mostly just hubby and I.  Did two trips to Europe with my sister and her hubby, that was one too many.  Took the youngest son to Spain, that was fun, met best friend in London for my first time there, took oldest to Hawaii, he was a PITA.  Take youngest and wife to beach, that worked out OK.  Have another couple that hubby works with, they like to travel with us, but like to spend LOTS and are very picky where they stay (they just backed out of Labor Day weekend at a lovely beach house cause they don't want to share a bathroom).  Their loss.  Hubby and I will go alone to Alaska next year, and alone on a cruise this winter.  That way I get to plan and do what I want.  Hubby likes being told to just show up.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Friends and family*

We have some close friends that we regularly travel with.  We've done this for over 10 years, and we are really comfortable about travelling together.  We've also travelled with our grown children and their SOs.  That is lots of fun, but it can get expensive since we usually pay for everything. 

One year we booked a 3 BD Presidential at Grand Desert in Vegas.  Our kids were there for 3 nights, and left.  Then my DH's sister and spouse and cousin and spouse came for the last 4 nights.  That was really fun - like 2 separate vacations and only one air trip. 

But I really like travelling alone with my honey.  When it's just the 2 of us, we can go where we want when we want.  Or do nothing at all.  We are doing a week at the GM in Cancun in March, and we have a 2 BD booked.  We have offered the 2nd BD to a variety of friends and family and still no takers.  I am not going to be disappointed if no one else travels with us.

So I guess the bottom line is that I don't care if I'm alone or with someone, as long as I'm going somewhere.

Kathy


----------

